# Long Hair or Short Hair ?



## AquaClaraCanines

Keira is medium/short, even not clipped, but since she's Courtney's and Zan is mine, I voted for Zan. he has LOOONG hair.


----------



## HovawartMom

Medium for Priska!.


----------



## BeauShel

Long for Beau and Bama still has short puppy fur but his feathering is starting to come in.


----------



## Maggies mom

Maggie and Hooties are short, Abbie's is longer and Cruiser still has puppy fur....


----------



## fostermom

Jasper has long, fluffy hair. Danny has medium length, flat hair.


----------



## Kzwicker

Murphy has medium I guess. His back fur is wavy, but he is getting the feathery tail, legs and bum. I think he is handsome


----------



## Judi

*I can't*

"vote". I don't think I can vote twice.
I have one long hair and one short hair!


----------



## SolidGold

My Murphy is the "COW-LICKED' type golden! :


----------



## Heidi36oh

Jack is medium, Peanut and Rusty still puppy fur, their tails and butt hair is in, no chest hair for Rusty yet, Peanut's growing a little



















​


----------

